
Why .NET Core Made C# Your Next Programming Language to Learn - sillypuddy
https://stackify.com/net-core-csharp-next-programming-language/
======
hhandoko
I had been working in the Windows / .NET ecosystem for almost a decade prior
to my current role. I always thought C# was a nice language to work in, CLR is
a really capable runtime, and Visual Studio is one of the best IDE out there.
But my observations is that C# in .NET core seemed to appeal only to existing
C# / .NET devs.

I am excited for the new functional features coming in C# 7, but to be honest,
these days it would not be my first choice of language when starting a new
project. That choice falls to Scala due to its versatility:

\- Blending of OO and FP.

\- Works in backend, frontend (ScalaJS), or compile to native.

\- Multi-discipline applications, e.g. web apps, data science, scientific
computing, etc.

One of the biggest benefit as well, is that it leverages the JVM ecosystem.
Big, mature community and choice is abundant. This is actually one of the
things that really struck me when first working in it (JVM). It seems like you
always have at least three choice for anything, that to most extent works well
with each other:

\- Alternative languages: Scala, Kotlin, Clojure, etc.

\- Build system: Maven, Gradle, SBT, etc.

\- GC: HotSpot, Zulu / Zing, Shenandoah, etc.

~~~
thomastjeffery
Honestly I just don't like the Java runtime. I'm probably biased, but years of
hating Java are the only reason I still haven't learned Clojure. The biggest
issue I remember having was with the build system. Sure there are plenty of
capable make-like programs, but I want to understand how to run the compiler
and linker myself, and I seem to remember butting my head against classpath
last time I tried to get into Java, and simply giving up. Am I just crazy?

~~~
cholantesh
The last few times I worked with Java, I had the same issues but that was
several years ago as a very novice programmer, so I can't tell if my
information is outdated and/or whether my inexperience was what led to my
difficulties.

~~~
thomastjeffery
Part of me wants to give it another shot, if only for clojure. (no pun
intended)

------
anorman728
I find C# to be pretty easy to pick up. (I'm wrapping up a project now with C#
even though I've had very little experience in it before.) Since .NET has a
wide range of applications and it's now cross-platform, I can see how it could
become more important as time goes on.

------
Safety1stClyde
Sadly the article does not actually tell me why .NET Core made C# Your Next
Programming Language to Learn.

~~~
exabrial
It must be cross platform and run on a variety of architectures with a large
mutli-vendor ecosystem and huge conferences around the world.

------
thomastjeffery
s/C#/F#/g

